# Wie kann ich eine greenwall-bauen?



## zg peripherals (4. Juli 2002)

Hi,

also wie ich sie bauen kann, ist mir schon kalr. aber was benötige ich dafür für software? Ich möchte es also nach dem einfachen prinzip mit der greenwall machen, also jemanden davorstellen, und den hintergrund selber reinschneden. aber nicht für ein bild, sondern für ein video!

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

danke


----------



## goela (5. Juli 2002)

Habe selbst sowas noch nicht gemacht, aber ich denke, die meisten Videoschnittprogramme unterstützen den Blueboxeffekt (Greenbox).

Mit Premiere oder AfterEffekts wird dies sicherlich möglich sein!

Suche mal auch hier im Forum, dort sind auch schon Fragen zur Bluebox gestellt und beantwortet worden. Vor allem auch solche Sachen wie die Ausleuchtung!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. August 2002)

Als Standardeffekt, muss den jedes sinnvolle Programm unterstützen.


----------

